# Wooden Lock Plaques



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Well I finally finished the plaques for the last 2 violin locks.

They are made of Ipe cutoffs that was given to me by a fellow woodworker from a sundeck remodel.

A picture of the last 2 and then all 4.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yikes!!!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow and double Wow!!!!

What's the finish?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow++++++


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Incredible work Herb, you've taken it to the next level


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> What's the finish?


John, the 2 last (Ipe) ones I stained with General oil based Mahogany, and then 5-6 coats of spray can shellac. the first one I stained BB ply with General Prairie Wheat oil based stain and spray shellac.
The second one was Goncalo Alves (Tiger wood ) stained with Mahogany to bring it nearer to the violin color ,then shellac. 
Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I was happy with the results, I started with pictures off the internet of actual ancient locks and printed them to fit a 81/2X11 sheet then tried to replicate the picture. Then make a plaque to fit the lock.
Herb


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done as always Herb.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done as always Herb.


Love your work Herb & wish I could do as well. Jamesjj


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful Herb.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Herb I love all the detail you added when you started making the plaques.

Great job!


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Very nice and really unusual.


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind Herb.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow is all I can say


----------



## 197761 (May 2, 2017)

These look cool, but I am a little lost. Are these replicas of door locks??


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@DerSchuhmacher
These look cool, but I am a little lost. Are these replicas of door locks?? 

I am not sure the original use, but read where the super rich liked fancy things and the master metal workers of the time loved to make ornamental things for them.
Here are the pictures I worked off. I did a search for Ancient/Medieval padlocks and these came up along with hundreds others.
Herb


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Beautiful work Herb. 
David


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Very interesting. Before you started making these locks I had no idea that such lock designs ever existed. You have not only made some very interesting woodworking projects
out of these lock designs, but you have also given me a great history lesson. 

Thanks,
Charley


----------

